# Messing around tying hair jigs today



## gizitfish (Dec 7, 2011)

This idea just sort of came to me today as I was tying up some different bear hair jigs. I started thinking about silicone skirts when they have the finesse cut and I thought I would try the same thing with some bucktail. It came out pretty neat, used a football head and cinched the tying thread down tight and flared the bucktail. These actually stand straight up, the hair acts as a "foot" to make them stand straight up. Tried them in the tank and they do stand straight up in the water. Wooly Mammoth sounds like a good name for them 
Clint


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Pretty nice jigs is that for fly fishing?


----------



## gizitfish (Dec 7, 2011)

No it's actually a 3/8 oz football head with a 3/0 mustad ultrapoint. I usually tie them for just a smallmouth jig in the rocks, but I got the idea to tie some like a finesse cut silicone skirt. The hair fluffed out and is solid enough to creat sort of a standup jig effect.

Clint


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh now I see, I finally was able to enlarge the pics. Very nice ties.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice Work!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool design! Should give those a little slower fall rate too.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

them look like killer baits,last year i maid a few up with muskrat fur and they were great on the smallies on milton,thanks for the pics markfish


----------

